# Top Bar Books or Magazines?



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Dr. Wyatt Magnum will be coming out with a book imminently. Mostly on TBH


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

While there are some minor adjustments to managing a foundationless hive (which could be top bar or Langstroth) and some minor adjustments to managing a horizontal hive (which could be top bar or Langstroth) 98% of beekeeping is still beekeeping. Bees don't act that different whether they live in an old water heater tank or a Langstroth or a top bar hive. They are still bees. There is some information on top bars in particular in "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Beekeeping" and a chapter specifically on Foundationless, a chapter specifically on Horizontal hives and a chapter specifically on Top Bar Hives in my book.

The Complete Idiot's Guide to Beekeeping
The Practical Beekeeper


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...the more new beekeepers we teach (some of whom have or want TBHs), the more clear it is that learning about bees is important....learning someone else's recipe for how to keep bees is not nearly as important. If you understand bees and bee behavior you will be able to make informed decisions about how to manage bees with any kind of hive. In short, I agree with Michael 

deknow


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have read every word of Michaels web site multiple times by now, I am sure. I am hoping to get a local mentor, but I expect that my main teachers will be the bees.

Ted


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...it's also worth noting that the organic beekeeping conference is happening in Arizona (just outside of Tucson) this weekend with more than one TBH beekeeper presenting...I think Les Crowder (from NM) will be here as well as Sam Comfort.
http://www.fortheloveofbees.com/instructor/ ...for info on Les
http://BeeUntoOthers.com/ ...for info on the conference in Arizona this weekend (I'm writing from Tucson).

deknow


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

I have met Les Crowder, he doesn't live far from me. I might be helping him give his class here in Albuquerque this year. I didn't know the conference was in Tucson. I have other plans for now.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I believe The Barefoot Beekeeper by Phil Chandler is about TBHs.


----------



## LaReine (Feb 9, 2012)

SteveBee said:


> I believe The Barefoot Beekeeper by Phil Chandler is about TBHs.


Yes, _The Barefoot Beekeeper_ is entirely about TBHs. I checked it out from my local library (had to special request it) and read /skimmed it through several months ago before returning it. The author is from England, so his climate experience is limited to that region. He had about 4 years experience with TBHs when he wrote the book, but is very passionate about them, bordering on evangelical. Those with a strong scientific bent could be put off by some of his opinions and preachiness but I think it is well worth reading and putting into your mental melting pot with all the other reading you do. And I am grateful to the author because he has kindly posted online his entire plans and instructions for building a TBH for anyone to download for free. I used them to build my 44" TBH. I'm glad you reminded me about this book. I think I will check it out and read it again.


----------

